# Post your deals! 2016 A3/S3



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

Hey guys I wanted to know what everyone is paying for their S3. These types of threads have worked especially well in the BMW community as it brings some transparency to the car buying process. Hopefully we would be able to share idea's recommendations to help us purchase an A3 or S3.

Here is a recent deal that I received, needless to say I did not go with this particular dealer. Looks like I am going to have to go out of state again since Florida sucks for these types of things. Lets use this type of format as a template

36 Month / 10K year lease

MSRP: $50,290
Offer: $48,290
MF: .00091
Residual: 58%
Acq. Fee: $695 (Paid Upfront)
Dealer fee: $798 (Paid Upfront)
Drive off: $1429.48

Payment: 689.59 inclusive of Tax.

Thats M3 money. Search continues.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Purchase

MSRP: $53,400
Finance Charges plus Taxes: $10,156
Total Sale: $63,556
Down Payment: $15,000
Monthly Payment: $582.60 x 84 Months


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

2016 s3 premium, technology package, black optics, nappa leather sport seats, red calipers, B&O sound, Sepang blue, 46700 plus tax &license. Bought from hoehn audi in san diego. ..love this car!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Liquid1.8T said:


> Hey guys I wanted to know what everyone is paying for their S3. These types of threads have worked especially well in the BMW community as it brings some transparency to the car buying process. Hopefully we would be able to share idea's recommendations to help us purchase an A3 or S3.
> 
> Here is a recent deal that I received, needless to say I did not go with this particular dealer. Looks like I am going to have to go out of state again since Florida sucks for these types of things. Lets use this type of format as a template
> 
> ...




Your Offer should be $44,290!eace:


----------



## Showtyme5 (Dec 18, 2013)

PbanyS3 said:


> Your Offer should be $44,290!eace:


How did you come up with that? I might be picking up a Sepang Blue, Sport Seats, Black Optic, Homelink, Red caliper car. *Any idea what I should pay?*

Sticker is $48,230

Option 1- 2016 S3 Sedan 2.0T quattro S tronic - $48,230
3HB - Homelink - Black Headliner
LC1 - Lightning Cable
PC2 - Red brake calipers
WTP - Fine Nappa Leather package (Sport seat w/ diamond stitching)
-Door armrests & kneepads w/ dark silver stitching
-Fine Nappa leather interior w/ s3 embossing
-S line Sport seats w/ diamond stitching in dark silver
XPU - S3 Black Optic Performance Package
-19” titanium matte wheels w/ summer tires
-Audi Magnetic ride
-Black optic exterior
-Exterior mirror housing in body color
E9E9 - Sepang Blue pearl effect/XG – Black


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd ask for 6% off as that's what the ACNA discount is


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

2016 Sepang S3 ~$52000 MSRP
- Black optics
- Technology package
- B&O
- LED
- Red brake calipers
- misc options - mats, wheel lock kit, lightning cable

Paid $45,500 (11.7% off MSRP) and got what I wanted for my trade.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

robopp said:


> 2016 Sepang S3 ~$52000 MSRP
> - Black optics
> - Technology package
> - B&O
> ...





Even better!!!:thumbup:opcorn::beer::biggrinsanta:

Brand new Leftover 2015's should be at least $10k off MSRP....


----------



## redwing497 (Nov 24, 2015)

robopp said:


> 2016 Sepang S3 ~$52000 MSRP
> - Black optics
> - Technology package
> - B&O
> ...


This is a screaming deal. Nicely done. Was this an in Stock car or an order? I'm shooting for 10% off msrp off a car with just black optics and sport seats. They won't deal on a factory order at 10% off so I'm probably gonna miss out on B&O


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

redwing497 said:


> This is a screaming deal. Nicely done. Was this an in Stock car or an order? I'm shooting for 10% off msrp off a car with just black optics and sport seats. They won't deal on a factory order at 10% off so I'm probably gonna miss out on B&O


In stock. I wanted this car but with the sport seats and we couldn't find one so I had the bargaining advantage. It took a while, but we got the deal done.


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Cesar2387 said:


> Purchase
> 
> MSRP: $53,400
> Finance Charges plus Taxes: $10,156
> ...


Wait, that's 7 years of financing? I didn't even know you could go that long. Wow that's a long time to finance a car. Nice car by the way cant wait till mine arrives on the slow boat from Germany.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

2016 S3, Sepang, tech package, red calipers, B & O, HomeLink, premium matts, cargo net, wheel locks, lightning cable, Quattro Decal - listed for $48,850. I Paid $45,000


----------



## redwing497 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok, deal is done. Can't wait to get this car! They're trading with another dealership.

2016 Sepang Blue
Black Optics
Super Sport Seats
Audi Wheel Locks
HomeLink
Lightning Cable

MSRP: $47,925
Sales Price: $42,200
Acqusition: $795 (rolled in)
Total Cap Cost: $43,995
Due at Signing: $1,194.72
Lease Pmt: $572/mo
3 years / 36k miles


----------



## Showtyme5 (Dec 18, 2013)

redwing497 said:


> Ok, deal is done. Can't wait to get this car! They're trading with another dealership.
> 
> 2016 Sepang Blue
> Black Optics
> ...


Nice deal. What state are you in?


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Showtyme5 said:


> How did you come up with that? I might be picking up a Sepang Blue, Sport Seats, Black Optic, Homelink, Red caliper car. *Any idea what I should pay?*
> 
> Sticker is $48,230
> 
> ...




Offer them $41,230! The worst they can do is throw you out of the dealership!!!:grinsanta::snowcool:

Check your PM...


----------



## redwing497 (Nov 24, 2015)

Showtyme5 said:


> Nice deal. What state are you in?


In northern NJ. I originally wanted a factory order with just black optics and B&O but they refused to give me this kind of deal on an ordered car and there were NO Sepangs anywhere with that config. They wanted to sell one off the lot, which I can understand. I sacrificed the B&O and paid a little more for the Super Sport Seats. They swapped with another dealer and the car should be in-transit to my dealer very soon.


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

GBH said:


> Wait, that's 7 years of financing? I didn't even know you could go that long. Wow that's a long time to finance a car. Nice car by the way cant wait till mine arrives on the slow boat from Germany.


Yup. But once I get all the money saved up in 2 years. I will pay it off.


----------



## dak125 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread, subscribed for planned future European Delivery of an S3.

If anyone knows of a good deal in Chicago (or a reasonable drive away), please let me know.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Dec 18, 2013)

dak125 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, subscribed for planned future European Delivery of an S3.
> 
> If anyone knows of a good deal in Chicago (or a reasonable drive away), please let me know.


I'm in the same boat. Any other deals out there?

I'm in Chicago as well and looking to find a deal by the end of the year


----------



## poops (May 10, 2004)

Showtyme5 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Any other deals out there?
> 
> I'm in Chicago as well and looking to find a deal by the end of the year


I'm in Chicago as well... However, I'm looking for a good S4 deal. For what it's worth, at the end of last month Audi Exchange in Highland Park offered me 12% off both an S3 and S4 they had in stock. They have a lot of inventory that I imagine they're still aggressively trying to whittle down at the end of this month/year.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Dec 18, 2013)

poops said:


> I'm in Chicago as well... However, I'm looking for a good S4 deal. For what it's worth, at the end of last month Audi Exchange in Highland Park offered me 12% off both an S3 and S4 they had in stock. They have a lot of inventory that I imagine they're still aggressively trying to whittle down at the end of this month/year.


Thanks, that's helpful. Good luck in your search.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

I talked about this a little in the "Should I get an S3?" thread. 

2016 S3, Monsoon Gray
Performance package
S sport seats
LED lighting
B&O sound
Red calipers
Homelink

MSRP is $50.5k, if I recall. I negotiated $45.5k before trade, taxes and licensing using TrueCar. 
~$1300/mo at 0.99% for 36 mos. I'm trying to pay more as I'm able. Get that sucker paid off. I'm a believer in the "if you can't pay it off in 36 months, you probably can't afford the car" rule. 

Unfortunately, tint, a black mesh grille and performance plotting might slow me down a little. Heh.


----------



## rhoyle (Sep 17, 2015)

That's the first I've heard of that rule. I'm familiar with the "if you can't pay cash rule" but the 36 month one seems arbitrary. Where did it come from?

Incidentally, I'm laying out 600/mo for 72 on my S3. At 1.99%. Which is phenomenal, especially when you consider my brokerage account made 14% one day last week and averages about 7% annually.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

I agree. At 1.99% it's basically free money.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

To each their own, of course. The "rule" comes from the break point for interest rates. Usually, 36 months is 50% or less than the interest at higher terms.

Results of amortization on a loan of $45,000. 

3 years at 0.99 will pay roughly $700 of interest, assuming no prepayment. 
A 6 year loan at 1.99 will pay out $2800. That's a downpipe, chip and intake of difference. 

There's no judgment there, it's probably something I picked up from my family or some such crap.


----------



## rhoyle (Sep 17, 2015)

I got to thinking about this and I think I solved it. You probably did pick it up from family and its a holdover from days when 36mo warranty was standard. The thought process being not to be stuck paying for something that doesn't have a warranty. 

I still maintain that it's better to take the payments and invest the capital. Today's rates aren't difficult to beat for even a conservative investor. But to each their own, for sure- I have friends who paid cash for cars even when offered 0% interest. They're just not comfortable making a payment.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

Liquid1.8T said:


> Hey guys I wanted to know what everyone is paying for their S3. These types of threads have worked especially well in the BMW community as it brings some transparency to the car buying process. Hopefully we would be able to share idea's recommendations to help us purchase an A3 or S3.
> 
> Here is a recent deal that I received, needless to say I did not go with this particular dealer. Looks like I am going to have to go out of state again since Florida sucks for these types of things. Lets use this type of format as a template
> 
> ...


That's a great rate on the lease MF and looks like 10k year for lease miles. That's a great deal. :thumbup:


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone know what a person can expect if they order vs delivery of inventory on hand? I will be talking numbers this Friday and would like to order... hoping to get 6-8 % off. Sound doable?


----------



## SimpsonTide985 (May 31, 2013)

36 Month / 7.5k per year

MSRP: $49,930
Offer: $44,125 + Audi Care Complimentary
MF: .00011
Residual: 59%
Drive off: $2750

Payment: $469 total


----------



## Andrew (Dubfest) (Jan 4, 2011)

36 month / 10k miles per year
msrp: $51-52k
2k down
510 including tax



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

Cesar2387 said:


> Purchase
> 
> MSRP: $53,400
> Finance Charges plus Taxes: $10,156
> ...


This is like the worst deal ever. You will be upside down until this thing dies... I get all of my cars for 0%-1.9% APR. what is your interest rate?


----------

